# A little girl and goats



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope's twin boys went home today to an awesome home. They will have the most wonderful little girl to be best friends with.

I thought you guys would enjoy these pictures. (I do have permission to post them)




























I'll miss the little guys but they found a GREAT home!

:stars:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww how sweet  My Faithy loves her goaties, too. I wish I had had goats as a younger child!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Good match! Everyone looks happy.  

Isn't that Isis in the top pic? How's she doing? 

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

That's so adorable! Congrats on finding the boys a good home... so nice to be sending them home together too.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for asking, Isis and America seem to be back to normal. I'm keeping a close eye on them and they're all going through cocci prevention and a dewormer cycle.

No word from the vet about the fecal though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....she is such a cutie and will have great times with her new friends... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So Sweet  

I'm sure the little guys will be very well loved :hug:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

That is great you found them a good home!!!! :leap: 

They look so sweet!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful all the way around-she looks *very* happy! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats adorable -- so worth all the efforts to raise them when you see smiling faces like that


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They all look so good together. Glad you found them a great home.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh - those pictures are WAY to cute!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No dough if they will be loved. It is all over her face. And what a adorable little girl she is.


----------

